# The Office



## Deathless (Aug 3, 2019)

I just finished watching The Office yet again on Netflix and I wonder who else is a huge fan of The Office? Since it's most likely going to be removed more soon than later, I would like to make every episode count!
Who here has watched The Office? Thoughts?

I've heard about the show all my life and I never watched it until Spring this year and I enjoyed every part of it. There were some parts that I wish went differently and there are some parts where I loved every part.


Spoiler: Spoilers (Just in Case)



When Michael surprised Dwight at his wedding with Angela, it really hit me hard and made me bawl my eyes out. And since that point forward, I didn't stop crying because it was perfect and super bitter sweet. I absolutely hate Nellie when she was introduced to the group with Sabre, I think it kinda ruined some stuff, but I do agree with Andy's actions towards her. I also didn't like how Toby, and every other guy in the office, had a crush on Pam and made Jim feel uncomfortable, not my thing. I would love to see the tea pot letter, Holly's letter to Michael on her computer, Michael and Holly's wedding, and an update on how Jan is doing, that would of been sweet.


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 4, 2019)

I think it is overrated but just because of the absurd amount of hype that suddenly surrounds this show. I didn't have Netflix at the time this show dropped on streaming so I had absolutely no idea why everyone was suddenly talking about it. That was really odd, and people seemed to be entirely too much into it probably because now they could binge watch the entire show which leaves quite an impression if you have that many episodes to watch. You don't remember the ones that were bad or meh as much. I watched The Office (US) during its original run and it was a great show at the time because by and large TV used to be garbage. But now, in 2019, when there are so many excellent shows available currently or that have come out in the interim, I don't think The Office deserves the massive amount of anecdotal acclaim it is getting. Its still a good show, but there are plenty of other things available that I consider much funnier.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 5, 2019)

Very much enjoy the show, living near Scranton gives meaning to a lot of inside jokes that outside people don't get. One that killed me is how they were planning to go to a restaurant in downtown, but then went to one in Dunmore and everyone wanted to tap out, if you go to Scranton, you can walk from downtown to Dunmore, I've done it many times, they are basically the same city. They just wanted an excuse out of the party, but it was an exceptionally petty one if you know Scranton.


----------



## taromomo (Aug 5, 2019)

watched the entire series a while back and really like it! has some pretty memorably funny scenes. it's a pretty good go-to show for me also whenever I wanna leave anything on while working or just to pass the time easily.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 5, 2019)

A bit overrated but still a great show with memorable characters and quotes. Me and my cousins quote the show every time we get together.

That being said, the last few seasons are pretty meh, they keept introducing unlikable characters like Robert and Nellie, some episodes didn't age that we'll due to old esoteric topics like planking and BallonBoy, and one thing I disliked a lot is how the writers forced Andy to become like Michael, as soon as he becomes manager he starts copying Michael's mannerisms and humor.


----------

